# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann 3x3 Single – 5.88



## Yes We Can! (Nov 15, 2015)

'Forced' OLL skip (R U2 R' insert for the last pair). Beats my old PB/NR (6.14) from Edinburgh 2015. Really happy to have joined the sub-6 club!
Tenth in the world, third in Europe as of 15 November 2015. 

Scramble: D' U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B F' L' U2 F' U' R' B L R'
Competition: Franconia Winter 2015
Cube: MoFang GE Thunderclap


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats Cornelius!

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Nov 15, 2015)

Finally! Gj!


----------



## Myachii (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice, and with the thunderclap too


----------



## Brest (Nov 15, 2015)

*Cornelius Dieckmann* - 5.88 3x3 single - Franconia Winter 2015



Spoiler: Video










 D' U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B F' L' U2 F' U' R' B L R'

x2 // inspection
D B' L U' L' U R' U' R' F // Xcross
y' U U R U' R' y L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' U' R U R2' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' U' R' U' R U2 R' // 4th pair / WV(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.88	43	7.31	48	8.16	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.46	31	6.95	36	8.07		F2L/Total	75.9%	72.1%	75.0%
LL	1.42	12	8.45	12	8.45		LL/Total	24.1%	27.9%	25.0%

Cross+1	1.60	10	6.25	10	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	35.9%	32.3%	27.8%
OLS	0.86	8	9.30	9	10.47		OLS/Total	14.6%	18.6%	18.8%
PLL	0.90	12	13.33	12	13.33		PLL/LL		63.4%	100.0%	100.0%
```


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 15, 2015)

nice!


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 15, 2015)

Finally you did it, great job!


----------



## h2f (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2015)

Woah, congratulations! (And well-earned, given your recent performance.)



Yes said:


> Tenth in the world, third in Europe as of 15 November 2015.


I remember when you were 10th in the world... 5 years ago. ;-)


----------

